# Possible Blow Off Valve Issue



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Greetings all! I'm new to the Nissan world and new to this messege board. I just bought a 1995 GTS-T (R33). After driving it a few hours, I noticed that the engine would stall when the throttle wasn't engaged. I've done a littel research and it seems to be pointing to the after-market blow off valve thats installed. Any other possibilities?

The guy I bought if from told me about the stalling and also pointed to the blow off valve as well.

Now if it is the Blow off Valve, can it be adjusted, or does it need to be replaced?

Any suggestions/ideas would be great, before someone tries to burn me if I take it in... Thanks!


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey there,

Welcome to the board! Where about's in Japan are you? I'm in Yamanashi (Fuji!)

The stalling you described could well be the result of an aftermarket blow-off valve -as far as I am aware, if they vent to the atmosphere you can have problems. Not sure though...


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

is ur bov leaking? screw the valve spring tighter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Not sure if its leaking, the only evidence I've noticed is the stalling. Hey thanks for the welcome Demon Dave, I'm on Okinawa.

Dave, when you say problems, do you mean BOV problems, or major engine/turbo probs? Thanks again!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Okinawa? Haisai.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Greetings to all fellow board members in Japan!

Not major engine problems - I heard that if the BOV vents to the atmosphere it confuses the ECU and AFM's and causes running problems. It could also be a leak somewhere in the system. AFAIK the factory BOV should re-circulate the air through the engine...


Dave


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, you need to make sure the bov is recirculating. I think it has to do with the fact that Nissans use MAFs....................not positive though


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

From the looks of the BOV, its not a factory part. But I guessing the consensus is that it is the BOV? I've heard from some electrical nightmares in relation to Nissan, any possibilities of this stall issue pointing to the electrical system as the culprate? Thanks all, I really appreciate this intro to skylines/nissan/cars.  

If anyone is on Okinawa, I'd like to learn as much as possible about upkeep/upgrades for this car. I live in the Chatan area. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

scourge, you do your own work? Take me under your wing!  Thanks!


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

could it be dirty injectors? fuel pump getting old? check these out. if it's an electrical problem, look at getting the HKS F-CON Pro V or Apex'i Power FC if you wanna upgrade the ECU.
or a cheaper option would be to get the Apex'i ITC.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

Its totally looking to be the BOV. Thanks for your help! BTW, I do plan on upgrading my ECU and adding a booster, any suggestions?

Another inquire, I think the previous owner done some diff. work, cause everytime I make a right turn, the car wants to drift and even starts to scratch/peel out; even when I'm not pushing the throttle.. Any ideas guys? Thanks!


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

d4619 said:


> *If anyone is on Okinawa, I'd like to learn as much as possible about upkeep/upgrades for this car. I live in the Chatan area. Thanks! *


You military or an English teacher too? I'm actually not on the main Okinawa island. I'm 270 miles south-south-west of Okinawa. I'm closer to Taiwan than I am to Naha. As for shops on the main island, I've only been there a few times so I am not at all an expert.

But, some people I think you could ask would be at PROJECT DREAM RUN on the 58 just down the street from Gate 1. There is the HKS shop on the 58 with the 1000hp+ R33 Skyline, but all my military friends tell me they cost too much. And, speaking of military people, just look at window stickers to see where they go or better yet, talk to some military guys. 

Every Friday and Saturday night, people gather at the JOMO car wash on 58 thats by the base. You're sure to see people there. Also, have you been to Azzjah (bastardized Romaji spelling) port on late night weekends or the long strip of 58 that parallels the Kadena landing strip? There is a Family Mart that fast cars frequent on the weekend. I went while at a conference and had my pic taken by police. Hope my ramblings have been of some help. Now, if I could only help myself get my Skyline upgraded.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm a dependent (prior navy). I work for a hardware/software company on Camp Foster. I was actually thinking of looking into teaching here. 

I almost bought a car from project dream, but they called me a day late after I bought this r33. They were tyring to sell me a 93 or 94 r33 type m. I don't know the difference between a reg r33 and a r33 type m, do you?

s-tec is a small garage owned by a prior enlisted guy (a young cat at that). I went to another shop off of 333 and that Kook wanted 120 bucks just to look at (garage m or something)... I damn near fell to the ground laughing at him!

Hey, is Jomo a hand wash place? I've been looking for it for days now!  

I've been to "azzjah" back in the late 80's but haven't been there since. Once I get my car up to par, i'll be a regular.  

If there's anything I can do on my end as far as parts go, let me know.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

d4619 said:


> *I'm a dependent (prior navy). I work for a hardware/software company on Camp Foster. I was actually thinking of looking into teaching here.*




Bastard.......Taco Bell-BK-Popeye's Chicken - the pizza place in the strip down from BK. You also have The Shop on Foster where you can take your car to fix yourself. I don't havethis luxury.



> *I almost bought a car from project dream, but they called me a day late after I bought this r33. They were tyring to sell me a 93 or 94 r33 type m. I don't know the difference between a reg r33 and a r33 type m, do you?*




The only thing I can think of is a GTS versus a GTS-25t. A regular R33 GTS is an NA car thats not bad for mere transportation. An R33 GTS-25t is an RB25 powered single turbo powered car. Other than that, I'm not sure unless it has to do with options and the wheels being a 4-lug versus a 5-lug. I am not an R33 expert by any means.



> *s-tec is a small garage owned by a prior enlisted guy (a young cat at that). I went to another shop off of 333 and that Kook wanted 120 bucks just to look at (garage m or something)... I damn near fell to the ground laughing at him!*




H.A.S. - How could I forget these guys. I don't know their telephone number but they should be listed. To me, they are also hidden so you have to know where they are. But, the HKS drags at Nago (?) are what, next month? Go and see if they run their 180SX thats fast as a mofo! They aren't discount prices but I know they do quality work at good prices. My friend got his JUN built RB27 putting out over 800hp for a very reasonable price and another friend got an R32 GTR tuned by Signal for less than $9000 and that thing is so fast it'll make you pee your pants. I loved their 180SX they had for 400,000Yen but I decided on the GTS-4 Skyline because I wanted to have a Skyline.

Since you are on Foster, go by the Uni of Maryland office and look for a Black R31 and go inside and ask for a guy named Ken who owns that car. He is a wellspring of info and he is kind enough to answer my constant stream of questions.



> *Hey, is Jomo a hand wash place? I've been looking for it for days now!*




Its also a gas station. Its just down on 58 from Mihama (Mihara?), the new American Village like place with the giant ferris wheel by Jusco. You can"t miss it. If going north on 58 its on your left. If going south - its'll be on your right. My island has no hand wash place and I don't have a way to do it at my apartment complex which sucks. I park my car less than 20 feet from the ocean. 



> *I've been to "azzjah" back in the late 80's but haven't been there since. Once I get my car up to par, i'll be a regular.*




Again....bastard. I only get to go when I go up for conferences and I stay with my friends. The good thing is-is the cops only ride in Kei cars or really small Suzukis...except during traffic safety week. Then, they do it TF&TF style and take people to jail! 

And, you have the expressway up to Nago. My island is only 20 miles long and there is NO long straight patch of road. Hit 140kph and its brake time....FAST! 



> [/b]If there's anything I can do on my end as far as parts go, let me know.


[/b]

sounds cool. Go to www.velocity.isfaster.com and apply to this board. Its full of Okinawa, Tokyo, and many Americans. Lots of Okinawa people are there. You're welcome to join and since you work on Foster, you'll actually get to meet a lot of the guys. Also, we don't tolerate kids posting shit or people getting stupid. We aren't perfect, but I think you'll like that place better than just any board because potential members are screened to keep out the undesireables. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

hmm as far as i know, the type m is n.a. and type s is tubo-charged. 
and for ecu, in my opinion, the HKS or Apex'i ones are some of the best out there. the Apex'i one has a hand controller so it's easier to tune, but the HKS one has to be plugged into a laptop or computer.
Boost controllers go with AVC-R by Apex'i or the HKS EVC-R. i'm sure there are lots of competent tuners out there in Japan. i'm running a Power FC (Apex'i) and AVC-R. makes a heap of difference. hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah it does, thanks gtr33. I guess since I don't have a laptop, taking out the HKS for tuning would be a hassle.

Scourge thanks for all the info, sorry for the inadvertent gut checks in regards to the luxuries provided to me. Didn’t know it was a sore spot, really. LOL.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Hahaha. I was just ribbing yah. So, you enjoying this typhoon too? RIght now its directly over my island. I left my car at work because I would have to park right next to the ocean wall....and during a typhoon, thats no place for a Skyline. I just cannot believe that I still have the inernet in all this weather.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

i think it'd be better to bring ur car to someone to tune. u might get something wrong n blow up the engine if u do it urself. i'm not saying u dunno how to do it, just that it'd be safer if someone more experienced does it. are u running stock turbo?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Scourge, haven't really felt any serious affects from the typhoon. Some rain here and there, but that's about it.

gtr33, i'd def have someone tune the car for me, blowing the engine would suck!  I just ordered a greddy S BOV, the mech at S Tec said that this would solve my stalling problem. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## gtr33 (Apr 15, 2003)

keep us notified. if my initial thoughts were right, it's probably just the bov leaking. my friend's SR20DET couldn't idle and it was just the valve screw that was loose on his car, he tightened it n sorted everything out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

I sure hope this greddy s BOV works out. I don't know how people can put up w/such an annoying drawback. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Dr San San (Aug 27, 2005)

gtr33 said:


> hmm as far as i know, the type m is n.a. and type s is tubo-charged.
> 
> Sorry dude but thats not right. I have the Nissan Skyline R33 1994 Type M and I have had the normal 1993 R33 also. From what I can tell the only difference is the body shape and the fact that the Type M has a sunroof. The GTS in non turbo and the GTST or GTR or GTS25T whatever you wanna call it is turbo.


----------

